# Lgb 21791 0-6-0t



## feltonhill (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know what railway LGB 21791, a Corpet-Louvet 0-6-0T, is supposed to represent? It carries a number on the pilot beam - 56, but no other ID. Other information is on a plate attached to the water tanks, but I've not been able to get a photo with high enough resolution to read it. The other four versions of this loco are straightforward (CFV, SE, CdN, TA), but this one has me stumped. I tried the current Marklin customer service but they disavowed detailed knowledge of older LGB products not produced under the new company's direction.


Thanks!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes a manufacturer will do a favor for modelers and leave off names. A Data only would have numbers and other information, but no road name.
Makes it easy for people to add their own.

John


----------



## feltonhill (Mar 5, 2014)

From what I can see on available photos, the name of the prototype railroad would be readable from the model's oval plates on the water tanks. I believe this may be the information I'm looking for.

Dave


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Generic, unlettered models are a beautiful thing, especially for people like me that get worked up over road names far away from their place of prototype origin... Or just like having trains that can fit in anywhere because they're not lettered for one line.

Those corpet-louvee 0-6-0ts are obviously French, and are beautiful, but rare and expensive LGB locomotives. Glass-case collectors suffer heart attacks seeing models like those undergo painting and decaling, but foreign imported locomotives make fantastic bash fodder since they generally lost most of their original imperial looks in favor of local modding and painting on the prototype railways. (Thinking S. America or Africa here...)

As always, no matter the original price tag, it's your model locomotive. Paint it, bash it, do whatever you like. Just know those French tank engines usually aren't cheap anywhere... Personally if I had the fortune to acquire one, I wouldn't change a darn thing since they're beautiful little puffers anyway. French rolling stock barely exists in G gauge too.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

...And after my ramble, I did some brief browsing around. That model in particular, being flat black to boot, looks to be 100% generic, unlike its red, green and silver brethren.


----------



## feltonhill (Mar 5, 2014)

Still, there's something on that oval plate. That's the key. From photos, the top line looks like:

long blur-very short blur-short blur-long blur

possibly chemin(s)-de-fer-geographical area or town

Can't tell much about the bottom line on the plate. 

Does anyone have this model? I have three of the other four (CFV, TA and CdN, missing SE)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Edit; Garratt provided the info.

Good luck to you.
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The plate on the tank of the Black LGB Corpet Louvet reads 'Chemins de fer éconmiques du Sud Est' but spelling is incorrect. It should be: 'Chemins de fer économiques du Sud Est' (Railways Economic South East).
The company ceased to exist around 1920 when the 'Tramway de l'Ain' took over which is written on the tank plate of grey LGB model No.54. 

The LGB green SE model has the same railway name as the black one but it's spelling is correct. The SE on the buffer beam is for South East. It is numbered No.51 although some were made with an error and had a different number on the buffer beam. 

It seems the LGB model Corpet Louvet is of a later prototype designed around 1925 therefore the only close to accurate model as marked is of red prototype CdN No.36 and in concept, the grey TA No.54.

The red Corpet 'Cambrai' was one of two that worked in England, an earlier model from 1888 before the business changed management and name. It had it's tanks to the front of the smokebox and a visually lowered cab. 










Lulu CdN No.36 Built 1925 is very similar to the LGB model.










CdN No.39










CdN No.42 Built 1925










Preserved locomotive list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpet-Louvet

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Feltonhill, What name and number is on the tank plate on your CFV model? It is a green one, correct?
You are missing the red 'Cambrai' with red drive rods and domes in your count of the different LGB models.
I think there are 6 of them.

Andrew


----------



## feltonhill (Mar 5, 2014)

Garratt,

Thanks for all the info and photos! I'm on the road at the moment so I can't look at the two Corpet-Louvets I have (CdN and TA). I bought the CFV version, but haven't seen it yet. I'll let you know.

Dave


----------



## feltonhill (Mar 5, 2014)

I finally got to see the new "acquisition." The CFV version of LGB's Corpet-Louvet series has the following on the oval tank -plate:

Top: Chemins de fer economiques (spelling is correct)
Bottom: du Sud Est

The number in the center of the plate is:

51

On the pilot beam it has:

C.F.V. No. 39

So the locomotive number is inconsistent, and the road name may be as well.

Runs great, as do all the older LGB models I have

Dave


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave, it confused me that you could not work out what was written on the tank plate of the black one because I thought it would be the same company name as on the green CFV No. 39. As you said later, you had not received it when you first posted the question.
Strange how LGB made some with a conflicting number and company name on the buffer beam. 
Also from what I read some of the information on the LGB Corpet Louvet models, like build number, company and road number are consistent and match up from original records but the particular design of the locomotive may not be correct.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Always cool to see the prototype


----------



## euroloco (May 15, 2014)

Bonjour, the oval plate on the water tank of the Corpet-louvet (nr 21791 of the LGB maker) shows the number 56, surrouded by the name of the railway company "CHEMINS DE FER ECONOMIQUES DU SUD-EST". This company managed a small metric track net in the middle eastern part of France in the north of Lyon. This small company was part of larger one named "LES TRAMWAYS DE L'AIN". You will have more information if you follow this link (sorry it is in French) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramwa..._de_fer_.C3.A9conomiques_du_Sud_Est_.28ESE.29.
I can send you more documents if you wish. Best regards. Euroloco, France.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks
I love these Corpets, and also have the red, green and grey.
I think they are beautifully proportioned, and run so nicely.
why the didn't come with a smoke unit , however, is beyond me. seems a strange trade off for the movable stack cover, which I remove anyway to avoid damage.

I remember when cambrais were on sale at trainworld, but, at the time, those red rods put me off. wish I had bought one to go with my red one.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep. the Train World sellout. I still have one new in box from then. I think they were $275 clearance! 
There is something about them that I like too. The proportions, size and slightly rounded features which softens the overall look.










Andrew


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

charming and beautiful pic garratt
the mor ei look at it the more I love it!

do you know the year?
I would guess 1890-1900???

the lgb loco and French short coach seem to be somewhat close to this very pic!
interesting leaf springs on the coach


----------



## Scot_O (Feb 17, 2008)

Coming late to this thread (and posting on this forum for the first time in years, though I'm a long-time member):

The S.E. on the beam of LGB Corpet, may refer to "Sud-Est," (south-east), but may also refer to "Société général des chemins des fer économiques," which abbreviated itself SE, and which owned many meter gauge lines throughout France. As such, you'd be justified in running it on a number of different lines.

Scot O.


----------

